# George Callon



## revueman (Jan 28, 2012)

I am trying to find information about my grandfather George Callon, who was a Tug Boat Master on the River Mersey until his death in October 1953. He drowned in the Gladstone Graving Dock in Bootle. Could any one help with more information or is there anyone who has details about his life or death. Thanks.


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello Revueman,

George Callon was my uncle. George and my Dad, John Callon, were brothers. Both of them were placed in the Seamans Orphanage in Liverpool after their father was drowned at sea. If you email me at [email protected] I can fill you in with quite a bit of history..
Regards,
John


----------

